# a picture worth a thousand words



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

You'd never know by the picture that they only met yesterday. My petstore heartbreak this week.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

So you have three girls now?  it's great that they're getting along so well!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

My friend adopted this little baby.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

That was her at the petstore with a foster mom.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow she looks so tiny! How old was she?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Her eyes aren't fully open yet. So he has to bottle feed her. He tried buying the "mom" too, but they wouldn't sell her. He asked if they'd put the baby on hold and they said only 24 hours. He didn't want to risk her getting sold as snake food. We both feel bad for the foster mom. He even offered 25 dollars for her. But it is against the rules to sell the moms. Sadly, she seemed pretty okay with us taking the baby. It's so sad that the rats are used to that feeling.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Heading home!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Against whose rules? That's utter bullshit because they're likely just using that poor girl as a wet nurse so that their breeders can keep pumping out pups. I hate pet stores that breed rats with a passion. I wish your friend the best of luck in hand raising that baby and kudos for saving it from its inevitable fate as reptile food.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Aww - she's really cute


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

He left them his number, so when she becomes useless to them he said he would still adopt her.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Adorable baby, but very sad about the mama... Makes my stomach turn...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Idk who her real mom is. That was just the mom they put her with. It made me sad! she got taken from we mom and the mom had all her babies taken. So they almost just needed eachother to cuddle and love. Then we took the new baby -_- so I guess we are just as bad for supporting it and all. *shrug*


----------

